# TTOC Bristol meet July 4th



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi guys and gals Have now got my second Bristol meet sorted and hopefully it should be a good one, I know it's not a long drive but with the very long drive for evenTT in a couple of weeks i thought it best to keep it close.

Here's the details..

Meet at Bowlplex Longwell Green July 4th 11:30 leave around 11:45 to allow for stragglers then head off on a short cruise to the Failand Inn for food and then i thought we could head off in to Clevedon for some pics etc

Pub details

Failand Inn
Clevedon Road
Failand
Bristol
Bs8 3tu

Thanks to Mitch-TT for sorting the venue we have booked to eat from 12:30 and provisionally booked 10 - 15 people although we can have more if needs be.

Charles

Please add your names to the list so we can see the numbers.

Charles - gadgetboy39
Mitch - Mitch-TT
Kate - TTKate
brice1ie
lazerjules
Markypoo - Mark


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fingers crossed will be OK still. Cars in for service and MOT today though so ..................

We meeting at the actual Bowlplex rather than the carpark? Where abouts were you thinking of meeting in there?

Kate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Fingers crossed will be OK still. Cars in for service and MOT today though so ..................
> 
> We meeting at the actual Bowlplex rather than the carpark? Where abouts were you thinking of meeting in there?
> 
> Kate


I thought at the top carpark next to the leisure centre carpark


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey...

Great news... I guess ill see you all the on 4th July!!


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I live about 5 mins from the Failand Inn, in fact it's sort of my local. So I will perhaps meet you there for a drink of orange fizzy pop. 
What time do you think you will be there?

Oh by the way, the food is good and it's served all day, none of this 'make you a sandwich if we have to' crap! :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

lazerjules said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live about 5 mins from the Failand Inn, in fact it's sort of my local. So I will perhaps meet you there for a drink of orange fizzy pop.
> What time do you think you will be there?
> ...


We have booked a table for 12:30 so we'll be there by then


----------



## retsofkram (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry Charles, Daughters have gym comp so i'm away this weekend.

Have fun, and hope the weathers good for the topless 2 (kate and Markypoo!! :lol: )

Mark


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

retsofkram said:


> Sorry Charles, Daughters have gym comp so i'm away this weekend.
> 
> Have fun, and hope the weathers good for the topless 2 (kate and Markypoo!! :lol: )
> 
> Mark


No problem mark thanks for letting me know, hope your daughters do well on their comp


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

retsofkram said:


> Sorry Charles, Daughters have gym comp so i'm away this weekend.
> 
> Have fun, and hope the weathers good for the topless 2 (kate and Markypoo!! :lol: )
> 
> Mark


Hey that rhymes!

Good luck with the comp.

Kate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just a quick bump as its tomorrow guys.........


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Any word from the person who was asking about Bristol meets the other weeK?

Got the car back so see you tomorrow.

K


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all, just got back from holiday and will be joining you tomorrow, see you all then :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Hi all, just got back from holiday and will be joining you tomorrow, see you all then :wink:


Well done mark good man !!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not around tomorrow so I won't be able to make this one, have a good time!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Dash said:


> I'm not around tomorrow so I won't be able to make this one, have a good time!


No worries Dash thanx for letting us know.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I don't want to dampen things, but it's T4 on the beach tomorrow at Weston. May mean the roads are even busier than usual in the general area, which of course will include Clevedon etc.

Just thought I'd mention it, and see you all tomorrow morning!

Kate


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I don't want to dampen things, but it's T4 on the beach tomorrow at Weston. May mean the roads are even busier than usual in the general area, which of course will include Clevedon etc.
> 
> ...


Cheers Kate that's why i didn't organise a trip to Weston hopefully it won't be too bad and with us leaving quite late it should be ok!! 8) 8)


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Almost time guys, DON'T forget your cameras...


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Just a BIG thank you to every one who came today ESP Mitch-TT who's cars not even finished yet... And to the Failand Inn for providing us with some lovely food even though they FORGOT Marks :? :? 
Sorry i didn't organise better weather but hey ho.

On a similar note what would you guys think to a regular meet at that pub same sort of thing as today ! Just thought i would be nice to catch up say once a month for some munchies and a good old chin wag..

Let me know what you guys think and i'll arrange it with the pub.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Regular meet at that pub is erm... fine with me :roll:

Just let me know when and i'll be there.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Was nice to see you guys today and have a good ol natter!

Food was wicked! Still hungry though! :lol:

I would definatly be visiting again, and im happy with a monthly meet there if it suits the others? Would be nice to get more people to come along! So if your in bristol or surrounding areas, come down for the next one! 

just make sure our Numbers are more acurate next time.... :lol:

Thanks again guys!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

mitch-tt said:


> Was nice to see you guys today and have a good ol natter!
> 
> Food was wicked! Still hungry though! :lol:
> 
> ...


Still hungry after THAT steak?

Happy to meet there monthly, or to go there for say 3 meets, then another etc and perhaps rotate through 3-4 venues?

May have an idea soon for something we can all do in September if you're interested, so keep your eyes peeled...........

Good to meet everyone again, although as already mentioned we need a few more still.

Kate


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Good idea Kate to rotate with a few different ones :wink: And there must be a few more people in the Bristol area its not exactly a small place :roll: Dont be shy


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Good idea Kate to rotate with a few different ones :wink: And there must be a few more people in the Bristol area its not exactly a small place :roll: Dont be shy


Yeah - we promise we don't bite - well, Mitch might by the sounds of it!!!! :wink:

BTW Mitch - how did your 1st day in your new job go? Get your tie sorted OK????? :wink: :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

TT Kate said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea Kate to rotate with a few different ones :wink: And there must be a few more people in the Bristol area its not exactly a small place :roll: Dont be shy
> ...


And any news on discounts ???? :lol: And parts by post, you'll have had a whole day to re-arrange their system :lol: :wink:


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Hahahaha!

1st day was great!

Lots of training, and plenty to come!

Havent herad anything about discounts yet or the postage of parts ... 

And yes, i sorted the TIE situation! :lol:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Glad you had a top day Mitch.

Don't worry about finding out about the dampers, it's er, sorted now.

Hope to see your beast at the next meet.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just posted a little suggestion for us for September. Have a look and let me know if you're up for it!


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

lazerjules said:


> Glad you had a top day Mitch.
> 
> Don't worry about finding out about the dampers, it's er, sorted now.
> 
> Hope to see your beast at the next meet.


No worries chap!

What did you go for in the end?


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I went for FK sport edition plus from Charlie. It has 6 point adj dampening, so should be interesting to see how this does!

Will post when it's on.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

shweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Mitch, you taking orders and posting them yet? I need bolts.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Just a BIG thank you to every one who came today ESP Mitch-TT who's cars not even finished yet... And to the Failand Inn for providing us with some lovely food even though they FORGOT Marks :? :?
> Sorry i didn't organise better weather but hey ho.
> 
> On a similar note what would you guys think to a regular meet at that pub same sort of thing as today ! Just thought i would be nice to catch up say once a month for some munchies and a good old chin wag..
> ...


Charles,

Are we any further forward with the monthly meet? I've just responded to a thread JonTTy posted about a regukar meet, so he may get in touch. When we're deciding on a date, please can I request it's not on the 1st Sunday of the month? I've got something on really that date - didn't mind missing one so I could attend the meet, but not every month!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Charles - anything happening?????


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Charles, Dude, this was your idea, whats the story?


----------

